# [Kaufberatung] Suche Notebook



## SGA Maddin (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich will mir demnächst ein neues Notebook zulegen und ich brauche es einmal zum zocken (ich spiele nicht die neusten Spiele und es muss nicht immer die beste Quali eingestellt sein) und vorallem für Arbeiten mit Cinema 4d, Photoshop, After Effects und einige andere Programme in dem Berreich (ZBrush...). Ich brauche daher:
- einen guten Prozessor am liebsten wäre mir nen Quadcore
- viel RAM 4gb Minimum wobei mir 8 schon lieber wären
- ne Nivida Graka, die nicht die neuste sein muss aber schon Leistung hat
- 15-17 Zoll
- 320 Gb Ferstplattenspeicher Minimum
- es sollte so zwischen  1000-2000€ kosten (billiger wäre nathürlich auch OK^^)

Das einzige was mir eigentlich egal ist wäre die Akkulaufzeit und kein BlueRay-
Laufwerk.

Kann mir da irgendwer ein Modell oder einen Hersteller empfehlen?


----------



## mAu (11. Juli 2009)

Warum kein Desktoprechner? Grad für die Arbeit mit Cinema und so eher zu empfehlen. Und da kannst du mit 1000 € schon ne geile Kiste zusammen bauen.


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo!



SGA Maddin hat gesagt.:


> - einen guten Prozessor am liebsten wäre mir nen Quadcore


Ein Quadcore in einem Notebook?
Dürfte zu gunsten der Akkulaufzeit eher die Ausnahme sein.
Aber geben tut es sowas..... kostet aber auch eine "Kleinigkeit".



SGA Maddin hat gesagt.:


> - viel RAM 4gb Minimum wobei mir 8 schon lieber wären


4GB sollten kein Problem sein..... aber bei 8GB dürfte es schlecht aussehen.


SGA Maddin hat gesagt.:


> - ne Nivida Graka, die nicht die neuste sein muss aber schon Leistung hat


Leistung ist relativ.


SGA Maddin hat gesagt.:


> - 15-17 Zoll


Standard halt.


SGA Maddin hat gesagt.:


> - 320 Gb Ferstplattenspeicher Minimum


Zwar nicht unbedingt Standard (im Billigsektor), aber man kann ja ggf. aufrüsten.


SGA Maddin hat gesagt.:


> - es sollte so zwischen  1000-2000€ kosten (billiger wäre nathürlich auch OK^^)


Dürfte bei Deinen Anforderungen (CPU/RAM) schwer werden (s.o.).


SGA Maddin hat gesagt.:


> Das einzige was mir eigentlich egal ist wäre die Akkulaufzeit.....


Das MUSS Dir bei einem Quadcore auch egal sein. 


SGA Maddin hat gesagt.:


> Kann mir da irgendwer ein Modell oder einen Hersteller empfehlen?


Empfehlen nicht, aber nennen (s.o.)..... da steht zwar nichts vom RAM, aber bei dem "Geschoss" sind da sicherlich mehr als nur 2GB drin. 



mAu hat gesagt.:


> Warum kein Desktoprechner? Grad für die Arbeit mit Cinema und so eher zu empfehlen. Und da kannst du mit 1000 € schon ne geile Kiste zusammen bauen.


Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen.
Ein Notebook ist heute zwar recht leistungsfähig, aber halt kein vollwertiger Desktopersatz (zumindest nicht bei so hohen Ansprüchen)..... und zudem noch verhältnismässig teurer.


----------

